# Sony clock radio dock not recognizing iPhone



## mapsgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a Sony Dream Machine (icf-cs10ip) and an iPhone4 ios 5.0.1. Now the music won't play from my iPhone. 

Could this be from the update to ios5?

Anyone else experience this? Any solutions?


----------



## mapsgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Oops. I meant to put this in the troubleshooting thread. I'll post there and this can be deleted.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Possibly. Many iPod devices don't like dealing with iPhones. When ever you purchase items like that make sure it says on the box it will work with iPhones.


----------



## mapsgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

I had the device and the iPhone working fine. I think it might be the iOS upgrade that messed it up.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

I'm having the same problem with the same model Sony radio. But it won't recognize my second gen Touch or old iPod Nano...both with old OSs. The Sony is out of warranty but I think that's the culprit. Too bad because it had decent sound and good features for a clock radio.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I played my iPhone on this model at Best Buy last month and it worked fine. 

I own model number ICF-C7IP, the only issue I've ever had was when the hiding tray broke off when the clock flew off my night stand. Took me about 20 minutes with patience hands to fix it. I last used it to listen to my iPhone last night, worked just fine. I'm on the latest and greatest version of iOS.


----------

